# Submission editing/deleting



## FoxyWolf (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello. I did a quick thread search and nothing popped up so if someone has already made a suggestion like this before, then I'm sorry.

It's really difficult to edit submissions and move to scraps. I've been in this site for 3.5 years now, and I have a lot of old artwork and a ton of sketches that I'd like to move to scraps. 

The main suggestion is to add two checkboxes under every thumbnail of the submission page. One for deletion, and one for moving to scraps. I don't know if mass movement or deletion of submission will make the whole site incapacitated or whatever, but I think it'll speed things up. As for the rest of the editing functions, I think they're a bit more complicated than moving/deleting a submission, so I think those are fine the way they are.

If this can't be done, for whatever reason, I can understand. But another annoyance I encountered while doing the same thing (deleting or moving to scraps by going into the edit page), is that every time you go back to the submissions page, you have pop up in the first page. On top of that, the page only shows up to 16 submissions at a time, and the next or back buttons are at the bottom of the page. Also, there are no page numbers to make navigating easier.

I could just start scrapping from the first page to the last, but then that will mean my scraps page wont be organized (IE. The first picture you'll see in my scraps will be my oldest). Also, I haven't done this process, but only because I'm hoping something like this can be done. I only begin to imagine how long it'll take other users and myself to go through this process (Hours, to say the least).

Let me know what you think. Maybe add to the suggestion, or let me know if its possible to do; that way ill start immediately. 

I think a lot of users will be grateful if this sort of thing is implemented on the site.


----------

